# Best iPhone apps for readers???



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 'ReadMore' , 'iReadItNow', & 'BookCrawler'.  I really like 'ReadMore' & 'iReadItNow'.

'ReadMore' is a timer that keeps track of how long it takes you to read a book (and how many reading sessions it took).  Dorky stuff like that is right up my alley!!  

'iReadItNow' keeps track of books that I've read & the dates that I read them.  It reminds me quite a bit of good reads, actually.

I am registered at goodsreads, but haven't downloaded the app because reviews aren't that great.  Thoughts??

Do you know of any other apps that readers might enjoy  TIA


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Stephanie,

Good question...I am going to move this over to the Apple thread. I suspect you'll get more answers there.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

SHEESH!  I must be dense!  I hadn't even noticed there was a board dedicated to Apple devices!

D'oh!!!!!    

Thank you, Leslie!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I basically just use ibooks and kindle apps to read now. Since ibooks is compatible with pdf now along with epub I don't have a need for any other apps.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Goodreads has a nice app, too.


----------

